# Paid up Pension



## johnbcnone (27 Jan 2008)

I am 64yrs old and I will be retiring later this year on my 65th birthday. My pension entitlments will be the State PRSI pension plus  defined contribution pensions from two different places of employment. I have been working for my present employer in Cork for the last 23yrs and I am due a pension from this employment. For this particular pension I have no problem. Prior to working in Cork I worked for 10yrs in Dublin for another company. I was a members of this company's non contributory pension plan for the last 7yrs of my employment there. When I left this company I elected to leave my pension as a paid up pension rather than taking the cash value of the pension. A lot of people who left the company at the time decided to take cash.I still hold an orginal certificate of membership of the Pension Scheme  and a letter from Irish Pensions Trust outlining my entitlements at the age of 65 with an assumed projection of the Pension Fund.
I have been in contact with Irish pensions Trust now for the last 18months in an attempt to clarify my pension entitlements. As of yet I have failed to get a statement from Irish Pensions Trust with regard to my pension. They just say the cannot find any record of my pension and that they are continuing to 'look into it'.

My concern is that as this company was sold since last I worked there that there is no continuity of records, or indeed that the funds may have been misappropriated by the previous owners.

If I am not sucessful with my claim is there anything that I can do?

Regards

John


----------



## voodoobazza (4 Feb 2008)

Contact the Pensions ombudsman if you continue to get no joy.
Having wound up a few schemes in my time, generally once you elect to leave your value paid up within the scheme the trustees might have kicked you out into a buy out bond with a life company or something. It really depends whether the employer is still knocking around in one shape or another.


----------



## Dave Vanian (4 Feb 2008)

If you haven't already, start a paper trail.  Write to Irish Pensions Trust and demand a final answer from them on the subject of your entitlements within 30 days, as you have been waiting for 18 months already.  

If you get no joy, do as voodoobazza says - contact the Pensions Obmudsman - I've had dealings with the Ombudsman on a couple of occasions before.  It's a great service and free to the consumer.


----------



## johnbcnone (6 Feb 2008)

Thank you both for your help.I will write a final letter to Irish Pensions Trust and demand an answer within 30days. If this is not forthcoming then I will refer the matter to the Pensions Obmudsman.

Regards

John


----------

